# Extra Hungry



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thes past couple of days Pipper has seemed EXTRA hungry. I feed him Fromm and he gets 1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup at supper time. He weighs just over 11 lbs and is just over 10 months. Both yesterday and today, as soon as he gobbled down all his food he keeps bringing his food dish over to me wanting more food. :yes::HistericalSmiley: Could he be growing more or do you think maybe he's just bored or do I need to increase his food.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

All my kids roam around looking for more food after they finish their meals. They are always very eager to get a bite of anything. As long as his weight is good, that sounds like enough food.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That does sound like plenty to eat. Mine always grew some until at least a year, some of them more.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would not increase the food---it is enough, but maybe I would keep a little back & give it about 1/2 hr. after he eats 2/3 of his allotment. I do that w/Lisi & Kitzi at breakfast as they are so hungry when they get up---well, actually they are always hungry. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He sounds like Bailey! My breeder told me to feed Bailey more if he seemed hungry while he was a puppy. Pipper may still be growing as most grow for that first year.

I add green beans or carrots to Bailey's food to fill him up. He also loves torn up lettuce, a side salad with meals.


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

That's pretty frickin cute that he brings his food dish to you! Fromm is some pretty tasty stuff! Just curious but which formula is Pipper on? What is Pipper's shape like? If he's not overweight, I would just give him green beans like Marj suggested...they're not high in calories and have fiber that will keep him feeling full. 

Another thing you might try is putting his kibble in something like the Kong Wobbler or getting a special dish to help him slow down eating.

Martha Stewart Pets&#0153 Slow Feeder Dog Bowls - Canine Fun in The Sun - Featured Products - PetSmart

I've heard of people putting like a tennis ball or can of soda in the food dish for them to eat around as well if you don't want to buy a new dish.

If he is a healthy weight for his frame and he's getting enough food, you might give this a whirl. Maybe if he eats slower, he won't feel hungry like when he just gobbles up food.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

tokipoki said:


> That's pretty frickin cute that he brings his food dish to you! Fromm is some pretty tasty stuff! Just curious but which formula is Pipper on? What is Pipper's shape like? If he's not overweight, I would just give him green beans like Marj suggested...they're not high in calories and have fiber that will keep him feeling full.
> 
> Another thing you might try is putting his kibble in something like the Kong Wobbler or getting a special dish to help him slow down eating.
> 
> ...


 Ya I know, it IS cute when he brings me the empty dish. :wub: :wub:
When I said he gobbles his food, I guess I worded it wrong. He actually takes one piece of food at a time all the way across the room to eat it and then goes back for another piece and keeps doing this until the dish is empty. Hey, maybe that's the problem, he gets so much exercise by taking each piece of food across the room to eat, he's wearing it off as quickly as he's eating it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

tokipoki said:


> That's pretty frickin cute that he brings his food dish to you! Fromm is some pretty tasty stuff! Just curious but which formula is Pipper on? What is Pipper's shape like? If he's not overweight, I would just give him green beans like Marj suggested...they're not high in calories and have fiber that will keep him feeling full.
> 
> Another thing you might try is putting his kibble in something like the Kong Wobbler or getting a special dish to help him slow down eating.
> 
> ...


 Forgot to answer your question about the Fromm...so far I have tried 2 different kinds...Chicken A La Veg and Grain Free Salmon. he likes both.


----------

